
Ask HN: What backpack are you using? - HipstaJules
I&#x27;m looking for a new one and since HN is supercritical towards everything I&#x27;d love to have some tips! Thanks
======
infiniteseeker
Goruck GR-1. Benefits: \- Padded laptop compartment helps keep laptop safe and
easy access \- Built like a tank, will last forever (made in USA!) \- Outer
and Inner organization pockets \- Panel loading, can be fully opened by a side
zip and easy to pack/unpack \- Big enough for multi-day travel. I have used it
as a carry on pack for upto 7 days (did laundry on the road). \- Discreet
enough (black) and fits into a corporate env without looking too tactical

Have no affiliation with GoRuck, am a happy customer

~~~
lunchladydoris
This is what I have. I've been using mine every single day over the past 5
years and it's still in excellent condition. I love it.

I used to go through a bag every 2-3 years so it speaks to the build quality
of the the GR-1 that it still looks this good.

~~~
pnutjam
For $400, it would have to last me (2 years * (400/60) between 10 and 15
years.

~~~
deanmoriarty
Haha exactly what I thought. I might be overly frugal, but I'm currently using
a $50 backpack that I bought at REI in 2009 (!!) and it still works perfectly,
just barely showing signs of wear. I use it every single day for my daily
commute to carry food/books/laptop/etc, and on weekends for trips and hikes,
to carry water and food.

Maybe I also have a habit of treating my belongings too nicely: most of my
acquaintances break a phone on average every year, and they also replace
screens so many times.

My iPhone 6S, bought in 2015, it's basically brand new cosmetically, and I
literally live on my phone, averaging probably at least a couple hours a day
of usage while on public transportation.

------
0x54MUR41
In case, you need recommendation from previous discussions. Here are the list:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369197](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369197) (Jan 10, 2017 - 135 comments)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14721746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14721746) (July 7, 2017 - 42 comments)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15250044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15250044) (Sept 24, 2017 - 48 comments)

------
neogodless
Whoa, so I do like the Wirecutter link just because first you have to identify
your needs. Then you have to identify your budget and what else is important
to you. I have a lovely Swiss Guard laptop (and more) backpack I use every
day, but I also have a $10 Best Buy thin and light backpack that is perfect
for my ultrabook when I'm heading to Dungeons and Dragons. I see these $400
recommendations, and I think - OK if money is no object and you have some sort
of really high end needs that fit the bill, that might make sense. But is that
you?

------
piffey
The $10 Amazon Basics backpack. Laptop sleeve, big hole that has straps for my
back for everything else. Small pocket in front with zipper. So far lasted 4
years in the rain and weather with its thin cordura. Why complicate things?

------
void_nill
I made my own.
[https://voidnill.gitlab.io/cosmic_voidspace/hackpack.html](https://voidnill.gitlab.io/cosmic_voidspace/hackpack.html)

------
maq1234
I have Osprey Quasar for over a year. ([https://www.backpacks.com/osprey-
quasar-backpack](https://www.backpacks.com/osprey-quasar-backpack)) I use it
everyday, has dedicated laptop sleeve, and it can expand to quit large size if
needed. It is a good choice for good money, the only thing I dearly dislike is
a plastic keys clip. I have actually found my keys self-unclipped a few times.

------
larrymyers
REI Ruckpack 28 ([https://www.rei.com/product/118790/rei-co-op-
ruckpack-28-pac...](https://www.rei.com/product/118790/rei-co-op-
ruckpack-28-pack))

I bike commute with it every time, sometimes with a laptop, and it is
wonderful. I really enjoy that it sits on my back comfortably while pedaling
and has enough venting to not leave me crazy sweaty.

~~~
greb22
How far do you commute?

------
notacoward
I've been happy with a Dakine Duel 26L. I know that's going to seem too
pedestrian to some because it's pretty inexpensive, but it fit my
requirements.

First, it had to be relatively compact. Specifically, it had to fit under a
standard economy-class airplane seat with room for my big feet.

Second, I wanted something more vertically oriented than usual. Most backpacks
have multiple pockets in a "sandwich" configuration, so everything slumps into
the bottom of each one and the top remains completely slack. I hate that.
Having two decently sized outer pockets in an over/under configuration really
helps. The straps (it's meant to be a skateboard pack) are occasionally handy
to hold a jacket or hoodie instead of stuffing it inside.

It's not as weatherproof as some, certainly not as stylish, but it has
survived a dozen week-long coast-to-coast trips and still seems barely worn. I
looked at a _lot_ of camera and other packs that might satisfy my preference
for verticality even better, but for one third the price this one has done
just fine.

~~~
pureliquidhw
I like Dakine's Mission. Similar size, but the one large front organizer
pocket is great. Side pockets for a small charger and mouse. Main compartment
can handle my 15" gaming laptop fine. Jacket can easily be strapped to the
back using the skateboard straps. Has waist straps for when your kit is really
heavy (15" mac + Surface Pro + Chargers + notebooks?) I own two, one for work,
one for the gym. They handle washing extremely well too.

------
Yetanfou
Mainly surplus Swedish army packs with external frames, I have both the
smaller ~25l as well as the bigger ~35l aircrew versions. They're made of
heavy canvas, have a strong external but integrated (the top of the frame is
held in a leather sleeve on the bag) frame and are comfortable to carry even
with heavier loads. They can be found at military surplus stores for around
€15.

------
mastazi
I have been using a Thule Crossover backpack for almost 8 years now, and it’s
still as good as new! The laptop compartment is well padded and it’s got a
hard-shell compartment for smaller electronics. It is incredibly well built. I
have the older version which is not produced any more but in the meantime
Thule have introduced an almost identical model (the main difference is the
tablet compartment in addition to the laptop compartment), link here:
[https://www.thule.com/en-gb/au/backpacks/laptop-
backpacks/th...](https://www.thule.com/en-gb/au/backpacks/laptop-
backpacks/thule-crossover-backpack-25l-_-tl_85854231350)

PS there is also an even newer model, the Crossover 2. But it’s different and
I don’t know if it’s as good as the one I have.

~~~
joshka
+1 on this. Picked mine up around about the same time as you. Built tough.
It's a little too big for my daily though these days as I live close enough to
walk to work. I bust it out for anything beyond that though.

------
anderber
If you need to carry a laptop I highly recommend this one:
[https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MTQT1NB/ref=oh_aui_se...](https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MTQT1NB/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
domlebo70
Filson Journeyman Backpack. [https://www.filson.com/journeyman-
backpack.html#sku=11070307...](https://www.filson.com/journeyman-
backpack.html#sku=11070307-fco-000971913)

I think it looks great. It's well built, and should last me my lifetime (if
looked after)

------
amerkhalid
Lululemon Para Backpack 23L:
[https://www.lulufanatics.com/item/36691/lululemon-para-
backp...](https://www.lulufanatics.com/item/36691/lululemon-para-
backpack-23l-military-green)

Fits 15 inch MBP. A lot of pockets. Very stylish, I get a lot of compliments
on this.

When I was going to gym during lunch, this was perfect, cause could hold shoes
and gym clothes in separate pockets each. Though no place for towel.

What I wish it had was another pocket for personal iPad. Well it kind of does
but it is too tight when both laptop and iPad is in.

------
MrMember
5.11 Rush 24

I love it. It's spacious enough that I can pack everything I need for a week
away from home, yet compact enough that it fits under the seat in an airplane.
Kind of pricey but sturdily built, I've had it for six or seven years now and
it isn't showing any signs of wear or tear.

------
cjg_
Mission Workshop The Rambler, [https://missionworkshop.com/products/the-
rambler](https://missionworkshop.com/products/the-rambler) Amazing bag, not
cheap though, have had it for 5 years. Perfect for biking or travel.

------
Glench
For many years I had a Chrome Bravo but all the Velcro stopped working and it
was pretty beat up so I looked for a new bag.

With some recommendations from friends, I ended up with the Timbuk2 Especial
Tres. I love it because:

\- it carries a _ton_ of stuff (rolltop bags are great for this. I use it to
carry a week’s worth of groceries home with me on my bike)

\- waterproof (for biking in the rain/winter)

\- sits much more comfortably on my back than the Chrome bag

\- buckles for securing the top instead of Velcro that will wear out or
breakable zippers

\- good laptop compartment and organization pockets

Here’s a link (no affiliation):
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E1O36AC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E1O36AC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title)

------
tonywebster
For travel, I'm happy with the Peak Design 45L Travel Backpack. It's optimized
for photographers, with separate packing cubes that clip into the bag.
[https://www.peakdesign.com/products/travel-
backpack](https://www.peakdesign.com/products/travel-backpack)

Their Tech Pouch in particular is an amazing design, and has organized all of
my random cables and adapters. [https://www.peakdesign.com/products/tech-
pouch/](https://www.peakdesign.com/products/tech-pouch/)

For just around town, I like Timbuk2 messenger bags. Sadly, they stopped
making the Especial messenger bag, which was the best product they've ever
made.

------
jakobov
Dakine factor bag. I have the older version and its amazing

My version:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S87MSKW/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00S87MSKW/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

New version: [https://www.amazon.com/DAKINE-Factor-22L-Laptop-
Backpack/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/DAKINE-Factor-22L-Laptop-
Backpack/dp/B01BO1HAAG/ref=sr_1_fkmrnull_2?keywords=Dakine+Factor+Laptop+Backpack&qid=1553961280&s=sporting-
goods&sr=1-2-fkmrnull)

------
Peteris
MUJI Paraglider Cloth Foldable Rucksack (packs in my suitcase for travel).

[https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=18&Sub=75&PID=8446](https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=18&Sub=75&PID=8446)

------
nmdeadhead
I use an Osprey Aether 70 for search and rescue. I used to use a Kelty Tioga
5500, but the external frame snagged branches in awkward situations. I've also
done the Bataan Memorial Death March, civilian heavy, 10 times, with all but
one or two of them using the Kelty. When I tried the Osprey for that, it was
too hot.

One of my two upright tubes on my (third) Tioga broke during BMDM this year
after a punishing training schedule, so I'm going to use something different
for 2020. However, I was doing three training runs a week with bulky dried
food (beans and lentils) taking my pack weight to 40 pounds and that's not
what the Tioga is designed for, so it's my own fault, not Kelty's.

------
sethammons
Might help to state some of your requirements. I need a laptop compartment, a
separate document compartment, a large storage area, external water sleeve,
and one or more external easy access pockets. Bonus for a electronics or
sunglasses hard case. I didn't need to worry about rain.

I got an Ogio (I think at Target). Tried to find the same model on Amazon just
now and don't see it, but lots of similar options. I like that it fits my reqs
and has a hard top strap (aluminum) for hanging from hooks in stalls. The two
large compartments help keep thing accessable for travel. Commuted several
years (trains and flights) and still going strong. I wouldn't use it for
extreme weather or terrain.

------
AlessioCasco
The North Face - Surge II

[https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/surge-ii-
backpack#hero=0](https://www.thenorthface.com/shop/surge-ii-backpack#hero=0)

Reasons: After 5 years of everyday use, it's still in perfect shape, it's
definitely build to last. I cycle to work every day with it, it's very
comfortable for short (~40 min) rides. It's also good for travelling since
it's capable of expanding quite a lot if needed, fits most 15" laptops
(probably also some 17").

------
t3rabytes
Tom Bihn Synapse 25.

Prior to that, Peak Design Everyday Backpack 20L.

------
sebazzz
I think I'm going against the flow here, but I have an IKEA Family backpack
[1]. It is composed of two parts: a travel part with wheels, some large
storage for clothes and other things you need on a trip and a retractable
handle, and the backpack part uses for everyday commuting.

The backpack part consists of a part where you can store a 15½ inch laptop,
and a part for small stuff like cell phones, head phones, cables, adapters,
etc.

[1]:
[https://atrancetotravel.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/mochila-...](https://atrancetotravel.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/mochila-
ikea.jpg)

------
ioulian
I have this backpack:

[https://www.amazon.com/North-Face-Laptop-Backpack-
Colors/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/North-Face-Laptop-Backpack-
Colors/dp/B076HYGDH8)

I use it mostly when going on a weekend trip or a week trip for work. Is big
enough, has a lot of compartments, space for a laptop/gadgets.

Sturdy enough, laptop is safe there, but don't expect it to keep your DSLR
camera safe ;) As the biggest compartment is meant for clothes, not for
electronics

I see they discontinued it, I couldn't find it on official website (they
changed the design, can't tell you if it's still the same quality)

------
jimnotgym
I always recommend Deuter. Lovely back systems and true life-time service. My
20year old cross-air cycling pack looks like new, despite its abuse. All the
fittings are super tough and they well replace under warranty I'm told.

------
joverholt
Pretty open-ended question! I bought an Osprey Flapjack Pack [0] in a rare
impulse buy while I was at an event that happened to be selling them. I didn't
know anything about them, except it seemed pretty sturdy, comfortable and I
was in the market for a new backpack. That was in 2015, and it still looks
new. I like that it has an orange lining inside, which makes it really easy to
find things.

[0] [https://www.osprey.com/us/en/product/flapjack-pack-
FLPJKPACK...](https://www.osprey.com/us/en/product/flapjack-pack-
FLPJKPACK_550.html)

------
saddestcatever
Thule Covert \- Laptop Sleeve \- Remove-able DSLR Camera Insert \- Ability to
separate top and bottom components \- Water resistant

The bag is a bit on the heavy side (5lb), and a bit on the pricy side ($180),
but I absolutely love it. Use if every day for almost 2 years. Laptop, Work,
Photo Gigs, Groceries, Bike Commuting, etc.

[https://www.amazon.com/Thule-Covert-DSLR-Rolltop-
Daypack/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Thule-Covert-DSLR-Rolltop-
Daypack/dp/B00JXECZSE/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=thule+backpack&qid=1553865877&s=gateway&sr=8-10)

------
gtf21
I really like my Patagonia Black Hole (25L) [1]. It's pretty robust, looks
nice, and fits everything I need quite easily. I have used it for sport but
it's really poorly suites for it as the back is not very aerated and it
doesn't have a waist strap. Great for city life though.

[1]: [https://www.patagonia.com/product/black-hole-
backpack-25-lit...](https://www.patagonia.com/product/black-hole-
backpack-25-liters/49296.html?dwvar_49296_color=BLK&cgid=luggage-black-hole-
bags#tile-8=&start=1&sz=24)

------
shoo
A venerable Berghaus Dart 40 pack. it's a 40 litre bushwalking day pack --
largely just one big compartment with adjustable waist and shoulder straps and
a U shaped aluminium bar in it to give some structure.

I cycle commute or walk with it 5-7 days a week and it is large enough for
single person grocery trips.

It is not particularly trendy but has already lasted 20 years, probably with
use at least once per week for the last 15 years.

I have been thinking about replacing it with another locally made high quality
bushwalking pack, if I can find pack with a simple design made with durable
components.

------
BooneJS
Goruck GR1. I’ve used it daily for over 5 years, including as my only bag for
multiple business trips to India and all across the US. I bought Gorucks for
my kids as they were wearing out backpacks every year.

------
jscholes
I use an Osprey Farpoint 40 for international travel. Packing cubes are
absolutely essential for fitting in all my clothing, and there's no denying
that I have to sacrifice plenty of things that I would otherwise be able to
fit in a suitcase. But at the same time, I'm blind, so I always have a white
cane in my right hand. Once I'm dragging a suitcase, I have no hands left and
everything becomes difficult (to potentially unsafe levels). I'll never travel
with a suitcase again if I can avoid it.

------
dgellow
I currently have a “Daypack”, from QWSTION and I’m very happy with it.

[https://www.qwstion.com/en//daypack-washed-
black.html](https://www.qwstion.com/en//daypack-washed-black.html)

Disclaimer: a family member works for QWSTION

It has a compact (rectangle) shape, one large space compartment, you can
convert it from a backpack to something you carry by hand like a suitcase. And
it looks really good :)

The company makes high quality products, a bit expensive though (190+€), but I
would recommend if you don’t care too much about the price.

------
blizzardzz
Lots of in depth write-ups here:
[https://thewirecutter.com/search/?s=backpack](https://thewirecutter.com/search/?s=backpack)

------
pbdiode
I use the first version of the Direct Action “Dust” -
[https://us.directactiongear.com/dust-
backpack#BLK](https://us.directactiongear.com/dust-backpack#BLK)

My brother liked it so much he bought the mkII.

It is on the small side, but fits a Dell XPS 13 or even a 15” MBP (but
definitely not any bigger). Helps me keep the amount of crap I carry way down,
and is super tough. Straps are wide and comfy, and the back has padding that
helps the back breathe a little.

------
kalleboo
5.11 Rush24. I bought it for travel, it doesn't even have a laptop
compartment. But all my laptop backbacks, some fancier than others, fell apart
and I've just defaulted to using this instead as it will not die. The
compartment design also turns out to be perfect, even though I've owned a lot
of other bags that are more "clever". I've used the accessory loops to add a
drink holder for a 1 liter bottle which otherwise is a rare option on a bag.

------
randomx89
REI trail 40: [https://www.rei.com/product/136586/rei-co-op-
trail-40-pack-m...](https://www.rei.com/product/136586/rei-co-op-
trail-40-pack-mens)

It's great for commuting: fits large laptops in sleeve, has space for 2 mugs
on each side (coffee and water), and has 2 support straps (chest and waist).
It's also good for hiking and travelling. I've had mine for 4.5 years and it
still going strong.

------
chucksta
Been using Incase Halo Courier Backpack every day for about a year. Super
handy and always seems to fit what I need. However I ended up buying a couple
of small bags to keep things organized as it's just one large compartment.

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VJA0RWQ/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VJA0RWQ/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
jbarberu
For backpacking/climbing trips I use a Black Diamond Element 60L
([https://www.backcountry.com/black-diamond-
element-60-backpac...](https://www.backcountry.com/black-diamond-
element-60-backpack-3661-3783cu-in))

For everyday use I have a SwissGear bag that I got at Target outside Siggraph
a few years ago. Decent bag at ~$60 that's held up well for 3 years of abuse.

------
acconrad
GoRuck GR-2. I got it used on eBay for 1/2 price (used in this case isn't a
big deal because these things are bulletproof and last forever). It's great
because:

* It has a laptop sleeve

* It's big enough to pack for I'd say 3-5 days

* For the day-to-day I can also pack all of my gym gear (shoes, belt, wraps, clothes)

* It's so heavy duty that you'll never have to worry about it breaking down (and if it does they have a guarantee for repairs)

------
quartzeee
For regular laptops my Togo Designs daypack works really well. It's been my
daily backpack as well as through rainy bus stops and out hiking with no show
of wear.

[https://topodesigns.com/collections/backpacks/products/daypa...](https://topodesigns.com/collections/backpacks/products/daypack?variant=13779730235445)

------
binarymax
North Face Big Shot II. It's very nice, and has perfect pockets, zipper
strength, and all the other things you'd expect. It's also matte black and
looks great. My wife got it for me as a gift 4 years ago and it's still in
great condition. Will probably last another 4 years. Not sure what she paid
for it but it's definitely been worth it I'm sure!

------
neom
I've used the same leather want les essentiels kastrup backpack for 7 years.
It's fantastic and stood the test of 2 years of devrel. :)
[https://www.barneys.com/product/want-les-essentiels-
kastrup-...](https://www.barneys.com/product/want-les-essentiels-kastrup-
backpack-504649094.html)

~~~
barnaclejive
$995? Nope.

------
mfer
The Timbuk2 Spire... [https://smile.amazon.com/Timbuk2-306-3-2007-Spire-
Backpack/d...](https://smile.amazon.com/Timbuk2-306-3-2007-Spire-
Backpack/dp/B00M480ON4/)

Waterproof, well made, roll-top (you can cram things in if you need to without
worrying about stretching zippers), holds a laptop well, etc.

------
sam_lowry_
Everiki Suite fits two 14" laptops, a TKL keyboard, a palm support, a trackpad
and a headset. And it looks like an office backpack.

[https://www.everki.com/us_en/suite-premium-compact-travel-
fr...](https://www.everki.com/us_en/suite-premium-compact-travel-friendly-
laptop-backpack-up-to-14-inch.html)

------
cornet
Osprey Tropos 32

[https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/gb_en/tropos-32-2017](https://www.ospreyeurope.com/shop/gb_en/tropos-32-2017)

Big enough for travel but compresses down pretty flat if all you're carrying
is a laptop and a few bits.

Kickstand feature is actually quite useful to stop it falling over.

------
wbg34
I've been using this backpack for 5 years now and it's been great.
[https://www.amazon.com/SwissGear-Gear-Scansmart-Backpack-
Bus...](https://www.amazon.com/SwissGear-Gear-Scansmart-Backpack-
Business/dp/B01HNAC4BC?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_2530560011)

------
znpy
> Swiss Gear Carbon II

It's sturdy, it can host a multitude of stuff (for me, it has hosted laptops
going from as light as the ThinkPad T440s to as heavy as the ThinkPad W530 --
with its 170W power supply).

The back padding is nice on my back, and so far it hasn't shown any sign of
destruction (I've owned it for two years now).

------
dochtman
I got the Tom Bihn Smart Alec after reading this:

[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/a-bag-of-
holding/](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/a-bag-of-holding/)

Would always recommend diving into Wirecutter articles to figure out what's
best for your specific needs.

------
nvahalik
I used a Booq backpack (not the one they currently sell) for the better part
of a decade before the internal wood pieces broke. I used it for days in a
wide variety of environments and it was excellent. Internal space was a bit
limited at times, but it was professional looking and fairly water resistant.

------
mr_pinnen
Millican Smith The Roll Pack 25L. I'm very happy with it, has everything I
want and looks great.

[https://www.homeofmillican.com/products/the-mavericks-
smith-...](https://www.homeofmillican.com/products/the-mavericks-smith-the-
roll-pack-25l-slate)

------
shlant
you should probably start with your needs..

Personally, I have the Wandrd Prvke 31 but who knows if that fits your
requirements

------
treydey
I'm using this bag from Decathlon:
[https://www.decathlon.co.uk/intensive-25l-black-
id_8496248.h...](https://www.decathlon.co.uk/intensive-25l-black-
id_8496248.html)

If you want some backpack recommendations you should go to /r/onebag

------
yaris
Crumpler Dry Red N5. Expandable, easy to clean, robust, with small features
that I like a lot. It has been serving me for 6 years and the only sign of its
age is slight wear-off of the top handle. This particular model is
discontinued, but they have Mantra which looks similar to N5.

------
scamper
I’m a big fan of Waterfield Designs. Just replaced the ancient JanSport with
one of these Sutter Slims: [https://www.sfbags.com/products/sutter-slim-
backpack](https://www.sfbags.com/products/sutter-slim-backpack)

------
Linuturk
Incase EO Travel Backpack -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000023VPY/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000023VPY/)

Tons of room, comfy, and has zipped expansion section for packing for
overnight trips.

------
bearcobra
Nomatic Travel Pack. Really solid every day bag with plenty of storage
options, with the added benefit of being expandable so I can rely on just it
for a 2-3 day trip. I find it looks good but is neutral enough that you can
bring it to the gym airport or work and not look silly.

------
kevin_nisbet
I'm using a Daypack from booq, for a couple years now and I'm happy with it.

[https://www.booqbags.com/products/daypack-black-
tan-15-inch-...](https://www.booqbags.com/products/daypack-black-tan-15-inch-
laptop-backpack)

------
andreimiulescu
Tom Binh synapse 25

~~~
icey
Synapse 19 here and love it 3 years in

------
onnnon
Timbuk2 - Division Laptop Backpack

[https://www.timbuk2.com/products/1849-division-laptop-
backpa...](https://www.timbuk2.com/products/1849-division-laptop-
backpack?variant=13571008790570)

------
wildylion
5.11 All Hazards Nitro.

Pretty heavy, but I like it a lot, holds my laptop and other gadgets,
clothing, etc. And if I need to get out, this one won't let me down - I
volunteer for a local SAR team sometimes (or, more lately, a lot).

------
rzvme
I am using the Piquadro CA3214BR-BLU. It is a stylish backpack and it fits the
my Macbook Pro 15” 2018, my iPad Pro 10.5 and everything ai need for them,
even though it is described to be for 14” laptops. I love it :D

------
aosaigh
DSPTCH Daypack

[https://www.dsptch.com/collections/packs/products/daypack](https://www.dsptch.com/collections/packs/products/daypack)

------
mklauber1
[https://www.hazard4.com/sale/20-percent/sidewinder.html](https://www.hazard4.com/sale/20-percent/sidewinder.html)

------
HugoDaniel
Monte Campo

[https://www.montecampo.pt/categoria-
produto/mochilas/](https://www.montecampo.pt/categoria-produto/mochilas/)

------
stirfrykitty
Deuter Speedlite 20. Fantastically made, light, holds my stuff.

~~~
majewsky
Not the same model, but I gotta back Deuter on this one. My Deuter Giga Office
has seen some heavy use over the last 12 years and it's still going strong.

The fabric below the notebook compartment ripped open a few years ago
(probably because I used to carry two heavy notebooks, a private one and a
work-issued Thinkpad), but my mother sewed a patch over it and the backpack is
still going strong.

While we're at it, I strongly advise against Wenger. I got one of their
backpacks from my employer. Although they're supposedly just as high-quality
as Deuter, that particular backpack came apart at all seams within just a
year. Total disappointment.

------
Keloran
im using a ogio mach5 [1] due to riding motorbikes and it has a laptop
compartment

i would fully recommend it, i got knocked off and the only damage done to
me/bag was a small scratch, bike needed 7k(gbp) work, but me and all my stuff
was fine

[1][https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ogio-No-Drag-Mach-
Backpack/dp/B0158...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ogio-No-Drag-Mach-
Backpack/dp/B0158H2GJM)

------
thefz
Eastpak Floid. The materials are as good as good as new after 5 years of daily
use. I think this pack is going to outlive me!

------
snarf21
I personally love the elleven ones. Multiple laptop compartments and small
pockets for random crap and they last.

------
sanj
I just bought an Osprey Pixel to have a minimal size for a laptop and not much
else. Dirt cheap at $60 shipped!

------
SAI_Peregrinus
Made a shoulder-strap laptop bag out of leather. 8-9oz, shoulder. Very basic,
but works well.

------
chewyland
Hand sewn leather bag custom made by some folks in a market in Morroco. It
will outlast the sun.

------
rtikulit
Tom Bihn Brain Bag. 7 years old, going strong. Love it, daughter loves hers.

~~~
ubermonkey
I had one of those, and I ended up selling it because it was too big, and one
of my personal failings is that I will fill bags. So with a big bag, it's
always full and heavy.

I went to a smaller Osprey model, I got on sale, but holy hell I have nothing
but nice things to say about the TB build quality.

Plus, unlike GoRuck, no troublesome tactical aesthetic.

~~~
rtikulit
It is big, but I am the family sherpa. Agree on the esthetic.

------
yaur
Does this already have a name? If not can we call it bike-trolling?

------
Lerkes
Goruck GR-2 34L for packing a lot. SOG TOC 20 for packing little.

------
dlahoda
Samsonite something

------
phito
A 5 years old eastpak

